# quels fonds d'écran dans Lion ?



## djio101 (25 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

je m'adresse à ceux qui ont eu le courage et la témérité qui me manquent encore pour sauter le pas et passer à Lion...
L'un d'entre vous pourrait-il me dire si les fonds d'écran installés "de base" dans Lion comprennent ceux de Snow Leopard ou non, à savoir par exemple le fond traditionnel d'aurore boréale violette/rose par exemple.
Par avance, merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Je ne les utilise pas, donc je ne suis pas sur à 100% mais il me semble bien que oui.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

À partir d'une mise à jour, les fonds d'écran de SL sont conservés; en revanche dans le cas d'une clean install de Lion après formatage, les fonds d'écran de SL disparaissent.

Ceci étant, comme Christophe31, je ne les utilise pas non plus, et je t'encourage à consulter le sous-forum customisation pour te convaincre qu'il y a vraiment une vie après les wallpapers fournis par Apple.


----------



## djio101 (25 Juillet 2011)

Hello, et merci à vous deux.
Je ne me sers pas des fonds Apple en temps "normal", mais je sais pas, un peu de nostalgie parfois, et je les réutilise de temps en temps...!


----------



## Fìx (25 Juillet 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Hello, et merci à vous deux.
> Je ne me sers pas des fonds Apple en temps "normal", mais je sais pas, un peu de nostalgie parfois, et je les réutilise de temps en temps...!



Ouais enfin..... TOUT (ou presque) est trouvable sur le net...

Si y'a que ça.... j'pense que tu peux facilement le retrouver OU l'enregistrer quelque part avant la migration....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Et tu peux toujours faire une sauvegarde .


----------

